# C+C : Automotive Photography!



## PatrickJamesYu (May 10, 2012)

So I have a picture here I want some critiques on
Nikon D90
Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8
Shot around 1/50 f/4
And ISO was a bit high, maybe 640 or 800.
Honda s2k ap2

This is not a commercial shoot, it's more of a lifestyle kind of shoot.

Does the background (hills) look too fake and painted?
In Curves I touched the color up a bit.


----------



## Theantiquetiger (May 11, 2012)

The background is great.  I feel you may want to burn the glass or clone the back quarter glass and fill in the driver side window, covering up the driver.  Plus maybe burn the passenger side window through the windshield.   These two items may be taking away from the subject. 

Just my opinion, great shot anyway!!!!


----------



## jfrabat (May 11, 2012)

I like it as is...


----------



## fokker (May 14, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## RanD (May 15, 2012)

The only problem I see in the picture is that the driver is in a AP2 instead of an AP1... Other than that it looks great!


----------

